# Attack Dog!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just about pee's my pants laughing so hard! Delilah was at the front door, and I am sitting at my desk. My Mom opens the door and all I can hear is Delilah running, trying to get traction on the foyer floor. Barking like crazy! I see one white ball of fur, then I see a second white ball of fur. Took me a second to figure out what it was!

Finley came in to say HI! Delilah did not like it one bit! She come running under my feet, barking like a mad woman!

Finley has grown up quite a bit I have to say. He is so adorable. No where do I see a chihuahua in there! I added some pics I took the other day. He isn't much bigger than Delilah!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, Finley is a cute little guy! :wub:

Sounds like Delilah told him who's boss! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Finley, I love that name, he's adorable. loved the story:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww Finley, looks like a complete sweetheart...so cute.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

who is Finely again? Believe me, i know that 'attack' thing well, LOL


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a sticker on my car that says it is protected by a Highly Trained Attack Maltese


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

As funny and cute as this is at her age, I would try hard to work on it now, while she is young. Cadeau is a brat when he sees other dogs and I have been working with him for ages to get him over it. This reactiveness can get very frustrating at times. You want to get a handle on it before it goes that way. 

I had some trouble keeping him from going like that at shows, and I am having even more trouble working with him in obedience because he can be like that.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lol thanks for the giggles 

Finley is darling ^_^


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol , cute! 

finley has chichuahua in him ?


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh he is very cute


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

cute story!! love it when puppies get together, hope delilah and finley are having a grand old time playing together now


----------

